
Show HN: A christmas story (with programming and logic) - gucciTheWizard
https://jindosh.com/demo
======
A_Parr
Alice likes candy

Children who read are well read

Kids who like candy have red hair

Well read children do not misbehave

Children who don't misbehave are nice

Books are read by children with red hair

\----------

Conclusion: Santa's a nutjob.

~~~
gucciTheWizard
[http://www.math.hawaii.edu/~hile/math100/logice.htm](http://www.math.hawaii.edu/~hile/math100/logice.htm)
:D

------
gucciTheWizard
The creator here, happy to answer any questions, or comments you may have :D

